# Tyler, TX KETK-DT



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

KETK-DT 22 has finally got their 1000kW digital signal up, beating the 7/1 deadline by a few weeks.

No HD yet, however.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

What 7/1 deadline, nothing says they must have HD


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

oljim said:


> What 7/1 deadline, nothing says they must have HD


Correct. The 7/1/2006 deadline says nothing about HD, only that every station must have their full power digital (SD or HD) signal up by this date. KETK-DT has been transmitting their SD digital signal on a 3 kW STA for about 2 years now.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Where did you get the 7/1 to be full power.
All the stations in top 100 DMAs were to be full 7/01/05 but here only 1 out of 4 did, 2 still LOW power and 1 1/2 power.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

oljim said:


> Where did you get the 7/1 to be full power.
> All the stations in top 100 DMAs were to be full 7/01/05 but here only 1 out of 4 did, 2 still LOW power and 1 1/2 power.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36281&highlight=July+1

http://www.pillsburylaw.com/bv/bvis...33294&channelId=-8595&tabId=5&pageTypeId=9208

http://hraunfoss.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/FCC-04-192A1.doc

•	July 1, 2005 - Use-it-or-lose-it deadline for DTV licensees affiliated with the top-four networks (i.e., ABC, CBS, Fox and NBC) in markets 1-100. Those licensees that receive a tentative DTV channel designation in the channel election process on their current digital channel must construct full, authorized facilities. Those licensees that receive a tentative DTV channel designation on a channel that is not their current DTV channel must serve at least 100 percent of the number of viewers served by the 1997 facility on which their replication coverage was based. 
•	July 1, 2006 - Use-it-or-lose-it deadline for all other commercial DTV licensees as well as noncommercial DTV licensees. Those licensees that receive a tentative DTV channel designation in the channel election process on their current digital channel must construct full, authorized DTV facilities. Those licensees that receive a tentative DTV channel designation on a channel that is not their current DTV channel must serve at least 80 percent of the number of viewers served by the 1997 facility on which their replication coverage was based.


----------



## windham9 (Jul 1, 2006)

Getting KFXK-DT good this am for the first time, only 480i though, in Shelby County TX. Big CM 40' antenna gets ABC3, CBS12, UPN21, FOX33 and WB44 out out shreveport Grade A. PBS24 and NBC6 after dark, some in day. Great signal (requires orienting) also cbs19, nbc56(480i only), abc9, now fox51, abc7 good too. DX'ing a FOX 48 out of Alexandria, CBS8 monroe and CBS12 (dig 52.1) out of Jackson, MS this am! Had a signal WFAA from Dallas, was a live shot of planes on runway at DFW,, Hope FOX 51 is full power, not just DX. 
Now if we could get 1080i on nbc56 and 720p on fox51,,,,


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Well it is now 7/2/06 still no Fox or ABC


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

FCC has made an allowance, if a station can show economic hardship, the date may be postponed 6 months.


----------



## windham9 (Jul 1, 2006)

still getting fox 51 strong, only 480i.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

KFXK-DT switched on their 1000kW digital transmitter on 7/1. They now have a killer signal on channel 31, but just 480i. No word on any HD.

On avsforum.com, a poster reported that the KETK engineer told him that their HD equipment was on order, and expected to start arriving any day now. So, if we are lucky, we might get to see Sunday Night Football on NBC-HD by this fall.


----------



## windham9 (Jul 1, 2006)

KFXK 51 now has subchannel KLPN up on 51.2 , 51.1 still 480i,,, but HD is coming soon,,,


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

MyNetworkTV affiliate KLPN confirmed on 51.2, although I am not currently getting any sound on it. KFXK has HD equipment on order, so Fox 720p should be just around the corner on 51.1.

Also, KETK-DT is currently testing their 1080i feed on 56.1, so we should have NBC-HD in a matter of days, just in time for Sunday Night Football.


----------

